# breeders in Northern CA



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm currently planning to visit local miniature poodle breeders to talk to them and see their dogs/puppies. I've searched the forum for responsible/reputable breeders within 2 hour driving distance from San Jose and my list is 

Clarion
Bar King
Midnight

Are there any other breeders in the area I should consider?

Thanks!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's a good link and you can research by location, too and get their websites, etc.

Miniature Poodles, Miniature Poodle Puppies, Miniature Poodle Breeders

OMG, I just saw the puppy pictures on the Bar King website --- I'd love all of them!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

The ones that you have listed are all top notch breeders, another one locally you might check out is Cinbren Miniature Poodles. Cinbren Miniature Poodles


----------



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you, liljaker and Poodle Lover. From the website that liljaker pointed to, I also found Black Pearl poodles in San Francisco (Black Pearl Miniature Poodle San Francisco CA), but I have no information on that breeder. I think I'll start with the ones on my list first. 

Thanks!


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Here's a good link and you can research by location, too and get their websites, etc.
> 
> Miniature Poodles, Miniature Poodle Puppies, Miniature Poodle Breeders
> 
> OMG, I just saw the puppy pictures on the Bar King website --- I'd love all of them!


If I wanted a mini I would definately go to clarion.. Her dogs are stunning!!!!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My mini is from Clarion. He is the BEST!!!!!   

He also has Bar King lines in his pedigree.


----------



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you. Clarion sounds very promising. And it is closest to me among the three breeders I mentioned.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I was in contact with Clarion during my search for a mini, and I can't say enough good things about them. Their west coast location made it difficult for me, but I would get a poodle from them in a heartbeat. My impression was they are a class operation on every level - and their dogs are beautiful.

Good luck and have fun


----------

